# Diablo Predator



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

*Diablo Predator options*

I have a Magnaflow exhaust with a CAI and then updated my computer with the Diablo tune. Is there anything I can modify with the Predator for best results? I have the 6-spd by the way.


----------

